# Lucy



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

Has anyone seen Lucy? I saw it today. It wasn't too bad. Mainly about how to use more of our brain, as we humans only use 10% of our brain. Action pace from the start


----------



## Winds of Entropy (Dec 1, 2012)

It was pretty bad.


----------



## Agelastos (Jun 1, 2014)

Tega1 said:


> as we humans only use 10% of our brain.


That's just an urban legend. Ask any neurologist.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

The last fifteen minutes, though, were awe-inspiring (even if heavily influenced by _2001_).


----------



## spylass (Jan 25, 2014)

I haven't seen it, but it's premise- that we only use 10% of our brain is false. It's has been disproved many times and it just keeps getting recycled in sci-fi movies to the point where it's just inaccurate and unoriginal .


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

I enjoyed it
did you get all 3 references to the title


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

I watched the trailer when I went to see Guardians of the Galaxy. I couldn't get over the fact that is based on a urban legend.


----------



## galactic collision (May 1, 2014)

What I hated about the movie is that it assumed that once we start to use the full capacity of our brains, we lose all our emotions. Emotions are a neurological thing. Lucy propagated that logical intelligence and emotions cannot exist in the same breath, but they can and do. 

Nothing exists in a vacuum either, and I think about the fact that we talk about women as being "emotional creatures," shut women down for being "hysterical," wonder if it's "that time of the month," assume that women's emotions will affect their ability to be logical and make decisions. So in a lot of ways Lucy became intelligent by losing everything that made her a woman by society's standards of what a woman should be. She was also, like, the only woman in the whole movie other than her roommate who appeared for 10 seconds. In other words, this movie does nothing to challenge the idea that women can't be intelligent beings. In fact, it reinforces that idea. Lucy only becomes intelligent when she loses her emotions. 

I don't know if you can tell, but this movie made me a bit angry and sad for the world.


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

vinniebob said:


> I enjoyed it
> did you get all 3 references to the title


The three references? Is it Lucifer? Don't know the other two. She became one of them. A God. All knowing, ommipresent, powerful. The illuminati?


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Tega1 said:


> The three references? Is it Lucifer? Don't know the other two. She became one of them. A God. All knowing, ommipresent, powerful. The illuminati?


no, reference number 1 being in the 1st scene Lucy's boyfriend makes reference to lucy being the 1st woman
2 toward the end of the movie when she traveled back in time human lucy touched hominid lucy [australopithecus chinesis ''lucy'' ] giving her the capacity of higher thought


----------



## Blothmath (May 25, 2013)

It was just one giant CGI-orgasm. Like most people here already said, the story is complete bogus. But gosh those visuals.... But come on, 

_*SPOILER:
*_The USB-stick thingy she turned into was just hilarious :laughing:


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

I thought this movie was pretty epic. I can forgive that they go dangerously close to saying that we literally use 10% of our brains (not as forgiving as the advertising in the movie which actually does say this). But the whole thing about only doing about 10% of what we are neurologically capable of is a great thing for fiction to toy with. I'm a little tired of the inevitable telekinesis though, but that along with the other cooler powers made for some epic cinematic moments. As mentioned, I think they should have distanced a little more from the "more brainpower=less humanity and feeling" trope. They added some creativity to it but not enough. It was a key part of the movie though, so I wouldn't abandon it entirely lest rework the entire concept of this movie. The thought-provoking aspect of the movie was good but left a bit disappointingly vague, probably partly on purpose to make it more open to interpretation and partly not to detract from the whole "don't mess with Lucy" epic actionness and stuff.


----------

